# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Propecia skutki uboczne finasterydu?

## gt87

Witam 
  Mam 26 lat niedawno dermatolog polecił mi lek na zatrzymanie łysienia -Propecia, zostałem jednocześnie ostrzeżony o skutkach ubocznych mianowicie problemów z erekcją i zmniejszonym libido przy czym lekarz zapewniał mnie, że zaledwie kilka procent pacjentów doznało skutków ubocznych, a w razie jakichkolwiek komplikacji powinienem przerwać kurację i wszystko wróci do normy niemal natychmiast. Byłem zmartwiony postępującą utratą włosów i nie sądziłem,że znajdę się w tych kilku procentach ludzi. W pierwszym tygodniu stosowania nie dostrzegłem większych różnic natomiast w następnym zauważyłem brak porannego wzwodu (który towarzyszył mi prawie codziennie od kilkunastu lat), totalny spadek erekcji i trudność w jej utrzymaniu, libido również spadło- zainteresowanie seksem jakby zaczęło wyparowywać z głowy. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze zmęczenie. Kurację przerwałem po 12 dniach stosowania leku, puki co mijają 2 tygodnie przerwy, a poprawy nie ma żadnej. Nigdy nie miałem absolutnie żadnych problemów z erekcją w żadnej sytuacji bez względu na porę dnia, libido towarzyszyło mi aż nazbyt często dlatego z mojej perspektywy to straszny cios jak dla mężczyzny. Codziennie czytam fora internetowe z tematami odnośnie skutków ubocznych tego leku oglądałem kilka wywiadów z różnymi lekarzami i jestem niesamowicie przerażony nie mam pojęcia jak długo to wytrzymam przede wszystkim najbardziej cierpię psychicznie biorąc pod uwagę, że jeszcze dzień czy dwa przed zastosowaniem propecji  byłem w pełni sprawny. Jedyna nadzieja jakiej się trzymam to ta ,że stosowałem niezbyt długo i może finasteryd nie zrobił jeszcze żadnego spustoszenia i wszystko jest odwracalne. Proszę o poradę w zakresie urologii.

----------


## maestro2013

To Ciebie lekarz po prostu oszukał ten lek może powodować nieodwracalne efekty uboczne, które co gorsza bardzo ciężko leczyć. Ja do dziś cierpię po tym leku. Wiem że u mnie nic się nie da zrobić. Mnie to w ogóle nie ostrzegał mam praktycznie mam zmarnowane życie bo nigdy nie założę rodziny choćbym chciał. W moim przypadku lekarzowi sprawiało wyraźną satysfakcję że cierpię, bo ma świadomość, że chory pacjent nie ma praw. Niestety wypisują ten lek, okłamują pacjenta byle po prostu zarobić na cudzym nieszczęściu. Cierpię przede wszystkim psychicznie w samotności, fizycznie względnie się dobrze czuję. Pisałem skargę na lekarza oczywiście nic nie dają jak w prawie każdym przypadku odrzucają, ale to się wydaje normalne bo po prostu kryją swoich i mają gdzieś zdrowie człowieka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czuję się zobowiązany dorzucić swoje 5 groszy w tej kwestii. 
Mnie również dermatolog zapewniał o braku jakiejkolwiek szkodliwości tego leku dla organizmu, przywołując swoje doświadczenie z pacjentami leczącymi się od 2 i więcej lat. Ja również wstępnie planowałem swoje leczenie na okres ok. 5 lat. Zacząłem brać ten lek w wieku 40 lat, mimo iż miałem jeszcze sporo włosów. Stosowałem Propecię przez 11 miesięcy, dopóki zorientowałem się, iż moje reakcje na bodźce seksualne zmalały niemal do zera (brak lub problemy z erekcją, zero podniecenia na widok nagiej kobiety). Decyzja o odłożeniu była natychmiastowa, choć postanowiłem to zrobić stopniowo, zmniejszając dawki do 2 tabletek tygodniowo na przestrzeni miesiąca. Fakt, iż po przeczytanych artykułach i wypowiedziach na forach miałem kilka nieprzespanych nocy i pewnie trochę mniej włosów :-) Polecam tutaj fora anglojęzyczne, gdzie o swoich często dramatycznych doświadczeniach piszą ludzie biorący Propecię od 10 lat!
Dzięki Bogu, już w około 1 tydzień po zmniejszeniu dawki, zaobserwowałem pierwszą naturalną reakcję podniecenia mojego organizmu, a po następnych dwóch tygodniach wróciły regularne poranne erekcje. Oczywiście, nadal obserwuję to, co dzieje się z moim organizmem po odstawieniu, ale w żadnym wypadku nie zamierzam wracać do terapii tym specyfikiem. 
Na pytanie, czy Propecia faktycznie działa na porost włosów, odpowiem tak, ale i tak nie są to absolutnie rezultaty warte tych pieniędzy, a już na pewno potencjalnych kłopotów w sferze seksu. Nazywanie Propecii lekiem, to spore nadużycie. Ten środek to raczej haracz, jaki płacimy za odzyskanie garstki włosów, które i tak nie wpłyną znacząco na ostateczny efekt kosmetyczny. Być może kontynuowanie leczenia przez kolejne kilka lat przyniosłoby lepsze rezultaty, ale mogłoby to się skończyć kompletną ruiną życia płciowego, a w rezultacie katastrofą w życiu rodzinnym czy partnerskim. Absolutnie nie jest to tego warte, tym bardziej, że po odstawieniu Propecii, efekty leczenia wcześniej czy później, znikają, zostawiając nam wydrenowane kieszenie i wątpliwości, czy jeszcze jesteśmy facetami.
Decyzję, czy leczyć się Propecią, czy też nie, zostawiam każdemu do przemyślenia. Jęśli jednak się zdecydujecie, nie bierzcie tego świństwa zbyt długo, odkładajcie lek stopniowo (nagłe odstawienie każdego leku, podobnie jak narkotyku, nie jest dla organizmu obojętne) i obserwujcie dokładnie reakcje swego ciała.
Powodzenia!

P.S. Są wśród forumowiczów osoby piszące o przypadkach samobójstw, depresji i innych rezultatach kuracji Propecią. Również, któryś z forumowiczów napisał o całkowitej impotencji i braku nadziei dla siebie. Proponuję nie wpadać w taki extremalny pesymizm. Specjaliści badający skutki uboczne po leczeniu Propecią, wspominali iż w niektórych przypadkach skutki mijają nawet po roku od odstawienia leku. W przypadku braku ich ustąpienia, proponuję skonsultować się z dobrym urologiem, gdyż z tego co czytałem dziś można wyleczyć nawet bardzo ciężkie przypadki impotecji - również tej o podłożu hormonalnym, a więc spowodowanej lekami i sterydami.




> Witam 
>   Mam 26 lat niedawno dermatolog polecił mi lek na zatrzymanie łysienia -Propecia, zostałem jednocześnie ostrzeżony o skutkach ubocznych mianowicie problemów z erekcją i zmniejszonym libido przy czym lekarz zapewniał mnie, że zaledwie kilka procent pacjentów doznało skutków ubocznych, a w razie jakichkolwiek komplikacji powinienem przerwać kurację i wszystko wróci do normy niemal natychmiast. Byłem zmartwiony postępującą utratą włosów i nie sądziłem,że znajdę się w tych kilku procentach ludzi. W pierwszym tygodniu stosowania nie dostrzegłem większych różnic natomiast w następnym zauważyłem brak porannego wzwodu (który towarzyszył mi prawie codziennie od kilkunastu lat), totalny spadek erekcji i trudność w jej utrzymaniu, libido również spadło- zainteresowanie seksem jakby zaczęło wyparowywać z głowy. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze zmęczenie. Kurację przerwałem po 12 dniach stosowania leku, puki co mijają 2 tygodnie przerwy, a poprawy nie ma żadnej. Nigdy nie miałem absolutnie żadnych problemów z erekcją w żadnej sytuacji bez względu na porę dnia, libido towarzyszyło mi aż nazbyt często dlatego z mojej perspektywy to straszny cios jak dla mężczyzny. Codziennie czytam fora internetowe z tematami odnośnie skutków ubocznych tego leku oglądałem kilka wywiadów z różnymi lekarzami i jestem niesamowicie przerażony nie mam pojęcia jak długo to wytrzymam przede wszystkim najbardziej cierpię psychicznie biorąc pod uwagę, że jeszcze dzień czy dwa przed zastosowaniem propecji  byłem w pełni sprawny. Jedyna nadzieja jakiej się trzymam to ta ,że stosowałem niezbyt długo i może finasteryd nie zrobił jeszcze żadnego spustoszenia i wszystko jest odwracalne. Proszę o poradę w zakresie urologii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i zastanawiam się czy nie przerwać... moje wzwody pogorszyły się o jakieś 25% po tych 4 miesiącach.

----------


## daniel 89

Ja bralem ten lek 7 dni i juz go nie bede bral,.

----------


## ble3ble

Panowie,

właśnie miałem rozpocząć kurację - ale nauczonym Waszym doświadczeniem odpuszczę. Tylko pytanie: co dalej z wypadaniem? Znaleźliście coś innego, co działa? Mój dermatolog stwierdził, że jest to jedyny lek, po którym faktycznie coś zaczyna się dziać na głowie...

----------


## Tomii

Na każdego lek działa inaczej. Ja brałem propecie ponad rok i nie zauważyłem żadnych problemów poza sporadycznymi "atakami" senności które mi nie przeszkadzały. Odłożyłem ponieważ leczenie było bardzo drogie. Teraz na rynku pojawił się zamiennik propeci "*Nezyr*" który kosztuje 75 zł a nie 190 jak propecia. Używam go od kilku dni i nie zauważam żadnych skutków ubocznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nezyr, Propecja? A to nie znacie proscara? To samo, a kuracja na pięć miesięcy kosztuje z 18 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zażywam Nezyr od 3 miesięcy, lekkie efekty już widać, poza tym żadnych skutków ubocznych, co więcej jakby częstsza erekcja i większa ochota na seks, a biorę codziennie regularną porą, pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak sie zadtanawiam ile kosztuje pół roczna kuracja tą propecią. Wydaje mi sie że około 1000 jak nie wiecej...czy nie lepiej dorzucic drugie tyle i przeszczepic mieszki wlosow z innej owlosionej czesci ciala? Zdaje sie ze beda rosly az do poznej starosci? Mozna zakryc zakola czubek glowy mozna sobie je wszczepic nawet na nosie  :Smile:

----------


## Piotr Anglia

Czesc,

Po przeczynanych tutaj opiniach na temat tego leku postanowilem opisac swoje doswiadczenia. Mianowicie jestem uzytkownikiem Properci od ponad roku i nie zauwazylem zadnych skutkow ubocznych poza oczywiscie spadkiem libido co nie bylo jakies bardzo uciazliwe. Powiem szczerze ze bardzo mi to pomoglo bo jestem typem czlowieka ktory mogl by to robic naokroglo i nie przestawac. Jestem zonaty od 5 lat i moje zycie seksualne nie uleglo zmianie. Wciaz robie to z zona przynajmniej raz w tygodniu ale juz tak czesto sie nie masturbuje bo nie odczuwam takiej potrzeby. Jak dochodzi do zblizenia zawsze jestem zwarty gotowy. Dodam tez ze nie odnotowalem jakichs mega duzych zmian na glowie( czubku glowy bo wlasnie tam brakuje mi wlosow) natomiast stan juz tych pozostalych jest znacznie lepszy. wlosy sa grubsze i latwiej sie ukladaja ale rewelacji nie ma. Tutaj w angli lekarz mi odradzal ten lek ale jak powiedzial jezeli juz musze to najlepiej jak bym go bral co drugi dzien i tak tez robilem. Niewiem Jak zamawianie tego leku wyglada w polsce ale tu w angli robie to online i zwyczajnie nie mialem internetu przez trzy tygodnie z powodu przeprowadzki i dlatego tez przez jakies dwa tygodnie nie bralem properci. Powiem tylko ze wszystko wrocilo do normy w sensie ze znowu mam erekcje non stop:-) i oczywiscie kondycja wlosow sie pogorszyla od razu. Podczas mycia glowy zauwazylem tez ze duzo wiecej wlosow wypada. Musze powiedziec ze te tabletki mi pomogly a nie zaszkodzily tak jak tutaj ludzie pisza na polskich forach. Na angielskich mozna znalezc duzo wiecej pozytywnych komentarzy i niewiem dlaczego tak jest. Byc moze dlategon ze bralem tabletki co drugi dzien a byc moze dlatego ze kazdy ma inny organizm. Ja tez zanim sie zdecydowalem na zakup tabletek przesledzilem fora i tez zadecydowalem za siebie bo tak naprawde nawet jak postaracie sie znalesc negatywny komentarz na temat picia kawy to napewno wam sie to uda. Picie akocholu w dawkach wiecej niz dwa kieliszki dziennie wiaze sie z szeregiem roznych chorob a i tak kazdemu z nas sie to zdaza. Decydujcie sami i tak bedzie najlepiej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Sprzedam jedno opakowanie propercii które mi zostało po kuracji, cena 80zł ( w aptece 1 opakowanie kosztuje 160zł)
Kontakt: czoko123@o2.pl

----------


## sebastian_kolega

Ja take nie zauważyłem zmian ubocznych. Ale czeka mnie przeprowadzka do anglii i tam lek ten nie jest tak łatwo dostępny. Myślicie, żeby się zaopatrzyć w niego przed wyjazdem?

----------


## oldo

Witam, ja chciałem zapytać, moze ktoś mi odpowie, biore Nezyr od półtora miesiąca, i zauwazyłem poprawe tzn włosy nie wypadają już chyba wgl, poprawił sie ich ogólny stan. Ogólnie mam niecałe 19 lat, łysieje od ponad dwóch lat. Tyle że zauwazyłem u siebie pewne zmiany a mianowicie ból w klatce piersiowej, kłucie w sercu, szybsze bicie serca jak i równiez takie biale kropeczki w obrębie klatki piersiowej ? To normalne i ustapi, czy powinienem zgłosic się z tymi objawami do lekarza ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Witam, ja chciałem zapytać, moze ktoś mi odpowie, biore Nezyr od półtora miesiąca, i zauwazyłem poprawe tzn włosy nie wypadają już chyba wgl, poprawił sie ich ogólny stan. Ogólnie mam niecałe 19 lat, łysieje od ponad dwóch lat. Tyle że zauwazyłem u siebie pewne zmiany a mianowicie ból w klatce piersiowej, kłucie w sercu, szybsze bicie serca jak i równiez takie biale kropeczki w obrębie klatki piersiowej ? To normalne i ustapi, czy powinienem zgłosic się z tymi objawami do lekarza ? "


Po pierwsze nie jestem pewien czy finasteryd jest dla twojego wieku ty się jeszcze rozwijasz, finasteryd może Ci namieszać w gospodarce hormonalnej, a nawet jest opcja że urosną Ci piersi. :P 

Co do uboków to ciekawe czy oprócz fina, stosujesz też minoxidil bo z tego co piszesz to są objawy stosowania minoxidilu które teoretycznie mijają same.  Pozdro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
mam 21 lat, od około 2 lat wypadają mi włosy, wystarczy, że lekko pociągne i już garstka zostaje mi w rękach wraz z cebulkami (chyba?! mają takie białe kropeczki na końcu) ogólnie mam grube, gęste włosy, ale zaczęły pojawiać mi się zakola, z roku na rok coraz większe. Chciałbym utrzymać to co mam na głowie przez jakiś dłuższy czas i zastanawiam się nad zaczęciem stosowania Finasteridumu 1mg ale boje się właśnie w/w efektów ubocznych. Chciałbym poznać też te opinie bardziej pozytywne, bo jak wiadomo każdy ma inny organizm i inaczej reaguje. Jakie badania powinienem wykonać przed stosowaniem leku? jakieś testy hormonalne? gdzie się udać?
Bardzo dzięĸuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam podobny problem do reszty a lat 23. Na razie stosuję olimp prostatan, specjalnie efektów nie zauważyłem ale ubocznych tez chyba nie ma. Finasteryd czy dutasteryd odpuszczam na starcie nawet nie ze wzgledu na cene a wlasnie na te skutki uboczne. Dla upartych zostaje chyba tylko przeszczep. 
Czekam jeszcze na jakieś opinie pozytywne, może ktoś znalazł jakiś złoty środek?
Poza tym jak myślicie czy to tylko geny, czy może włosy też wypadają od dużego stresu czy częstotliwości stosunkow seksualnych? A może nawet od stylu życia czy złej diety?
pzdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiele osób tutaj wypowiadających się pewnie jest w małej garstce osób, co uznały "że warto ostrzec!" przed tym złym lekiem. A tym, którym on pomaga po prostu nie interesuja opinie na forum, wiec nie piszą nic.

Używam Propecię od 6 lat (w wieku 17 zacząłem brać) a teraz biore tańszy Nezyr (ta sama substancja czynna - skończył się patent i polska firma teraz produkuje ten lek... 

Efektów ubocznych żadnych nie zauważyłem. Brak porannych erekcji to jakiś absurd - to nie jest żaden skutek uboczny, możecie to wsadzić między bajki i na głupi efekt placebo tych ludzi wyżej tutaj, którzy przed braniem propeci po prostu nie zwracali uwagi na to czy danego dnia rano  im stoi czy nie. Zresztą poranna erekcja nie jest oznaką zdrowia.

Lek biorę już długo, z seksem nigdy nie miałem problemu, libido jak najbardziej w normie. 

Lek ten hamuje enzym alfa2-reduktazę odpowiedzialny za rozkład testosteronu do DHT. Jeśli macie dużo testosteronu ( prze który własnie łysiejecie) to ten lek tylko ustabilizuje właściwy poziom hormonów i erekcja będzie lepsza, to samo z libido. Mały procent osób ma w ogóle jakiekolwiek efekty uboczne. Osoby co biorą lek co drugi dzień - głupota nie z tej ziemi, bo wtedy lek ten NIE DZIAŁA. jego czas połowicznego rozkładu wynosi 8h, a po 24h lek ten jest usuwany całkowicie z organizmu - przez co ponownie testosteron niszczy włosy i wraca do podwyższonego poziomu. Jest to wyrzucanie pieniedzy w błoto - albo bierze się codziennie, albo wcale.

Ktoś tutaj wspomniał, że lek należy odstawić "stopniowo" jak się pojawią objawy uboczne. Gratulację niskiego intelektu... Lek ten, oprócz zaburzeń wzwodu, może tez spowodować zmiany skórne w postaci osutki czy pokrzywki skórnej - w takim wypadku trzeba NATYCHMIAST odstawić lek, a nie odstawiać po trochu. Osoba pisząca post wyżej nie ma absolutnie żadnej racji, bo zależy od leków, które można, a których nie można odstawiać "po torchu". To nie sterydy, leki na niewydolnośc serca itp. żeby trzeba było je odstawiać po troszku! Jak są objawy uboczne (oczywiście nie urojone, bo najłatwiej brak erekcji zrzucić na lek, kiedy jest to tak częsta sprawa, że niekoniecznie to przez lek, a przez wasz umysł) trzeba od razu odstawić lek. 

Powodzenia wszystkim łysiejącym i smiało bierzcie finasteryd - jeśli zaczniecie wcześnie to na 100% ZATRZYMACIE łysienie, a niektórym nawet włosy urosną. Sam zacząłem łysieć bardzo wczesnie 17 lat. Od tamtej pory robiłem sobie zdjęcia czubka głowy i nic się łysina nie powiększyła. Wątpię bym zachował swoje włosy gdyby nie ten lek. Tak, wydałem tyle, że mógłbym mieć z 4 przeszczepy - tylko po co, skoro wolę mieć "naturalne" włosy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Patrząc się na własne skutki uboczne - czyli w skrócie brain fog odradzam absolutnie brania tej trucizny.

Proszę sobie poszukać finasteryd epilepsja. Tak tak finasteryd ma duży wpływ na działanie mózgu....

Absolutnie odradzam. Można też sobie poczytać o brain fog finasteryd.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na lyso chlopaki a nie faszerujecie sie jakims gownem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich próbująch zatrzymać swoje włosy. 
Mam 39 lat. Kilkanaście lat temu zaczął się mój problem z zakolami na głowie. Pojechałem do specjalisty dermatologa w Gdańsku i dał do smarowania własny wyrób typu minoxidil. Wcieranie w głowę 2 razy dziennie plus jeszcze jakiś środek plus szampon dercos czerwony (stosuję go do dzisiaj). Uciążliwe w stosowaniu to wcieranie.  Włosy nie przyrastały na zakolach, ale przestały wypadać, a miałem długie hipisowskie "hery" . Profesora odwiedzałem regularnie potem już w Gdyni. Po chyba dwóch latach polecił mi Propecię. Stosuję ją do dziś. Trochę z oszczędności trochę z zapominalstwa nie stosowałem jej codziennie. Skutki były zadawalające - włosy nie wypadały. Jak robiłem przerwę ponad tygodniową włosy zaczynały delikatnie wypadać. Potem zacząłem brać regularnie codziennie - a co -stać mnie  :Smile:  Efekt: włosy nie wypadają ale też nie przybywa, za to zacząłem odczuwać zmniejszone libido. Zaniepokojony wróciłem do rzadszego brania.
        Dzisiaj biorę co drugi dzień od długieeeegooo czasu i rezultat jet okej - zakola nie zniknęły ale też się nie powiększają - mam włosy na głowie  :Smile: .  Nie wypadają. Teraz dowiedziałem się o zamienniku Nezyr 1mgx28 za ok 70zł i po wyczerpaniu zapasu propecii kupię to i zobaczymy. W każdym razie brać trzeba do końca życia jeśli ci zależy herach.
Moja rada: Brać jak najbardziej i obserwować swój organizm. Reagować na zmiany w zachodzące w spodniach (chyba że ksiądz to powinien mieć miękką faję i brać dzień w dzień obowiązkowo :Wink: . 
    Ciekaw jestem czy jest ktoś tutaj kto bierze Propecię dłużej ode mnie (jakieś 16-17lat)?
Życzę wszystkim powodzenia w walce o swoje czupryny ;0).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

używałem tych tabletek przez jakieś 6 lat
byłem zadowolony bo faktycznie przestałem łysieć
wydawało się ze to złoty środek
w tym roku zacząłem mieć problemy ze wzrokiem, okazało się że mam zaćmę i musiałęm przejść operację po której wcale nie widzę tak dobrze jak dawniej
okuliści byli w szoku ze już w wieku 40 lat
pytali czy czasami nie brałem leków sterydowych dłużej niż 6 mcy
no i okazało się ze oczywiście - dawka w propecii jest niewielka ale przy długotrwałym stosowaniu...
poczytajcie sobie na necie o skutkach ubocznych terapii doustnymi tabletkami sterydowymi
pisze to dla przestrogi - nie dajcie się nabrać
skutki po latach mogą być dużo gorsze od szybszego łysienia
dużo dużo gorsze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W wieku 33 lat zacząłem dostrzegać, że włosy stały się coraz cieńsze, jaśniejsze, głównie przez środek głowy, na skroniach zaś w zasadzie przestały rosnąć. Dwa lata później poszedłem do pani dermatolog specjalizującej się w leczeniu łysienia u kobiet i mężczyzn. Zrobiłem wszystkie konieczne badania zlecone przez panią dermatolog. Okazało się, że wszystko O.K., a to - paradoksalnie - oznacza, że rozpoczęło się u mnie łysienie androgenowe, charakterystyczne dla - jak się okazuje - 98% mężczyzn. Tylko 2% szczęśliwców nie posiada "genu łysienia". No cóż, nie miałem szczęścia znaleźć się w tej "niełysiejącej elicie" ;-) Moją przygodę z Propecią zacząłem w lutym 2013 r. w wieku 35 lat. Zaobserwowałem po jakimś czasie (po jakim nie pamiętam, bo obsesyjnie nie przyglądałem się moim włosom), że włosy się zagęściły, stały się grubsze (i to dosłownie, nie jest to wrażenie, co potwierdziła dermatolog), nawet trochę trudniejsze w układaniu, bo uparcie rosną "po swojemu", no i jak wspomniałem są trochę grubsze, ale da się to ogarnąć ;-) Przypominam, że Propecia daje efekty u facetów, którzy dość wcześnie orientują się, że włosów im ubywa. To nie jest tak, że jak macie głowę prawie łysą to wpadacie na pomysł, że coś można by zacząć robić. Trzeba być czujnym. Z efektów ubocznych - jeśli można je tak nazwać -zauważyłem znacznie zmniejszoną ilość nasienia podczas wytrysku, a po 6 miesiącach wartość PSA w badaniu spadła o połowę, co jest naturalne przy zażyciu finasterydu. Moje samopoczucie oceniłbym jako dobre. Po kolejnych kilku miesiącach zauważyłem, że znowu włosy zaczęły mi się przerzedzać. Poszedłem do dermatologa i okazało się, że jest dosłownie jakiś mały procent mężczyzn, którzy na 1mg finasterydu przestają reagować. Dermatolog zaleciła mi na próbę lek Finaster, ale kazała tabletkę dzielić na pół, czyli 2,5mg (1 tabletka ma 5mg). Z jednej strony mi ulżyło, bo kuracja Propecią to 198 zł. miesięcznie, a Finasterem (dzielonym na pół) około 130 zł na pół roku. Włosy zaczęły odrastać. Skutki uboczne - jak wyżej - zmniejszona ilość ejakulatu. Co do porannych wzwodów - cóż, myślę że to nie kwestia leku - po prostu raz jest raz nie ma, poza tym nie zapominajcie panowie, że mocz po całej nocy , zalegając w pęcherzu uciska cewkę moczową przechodzącą przez prostatę i to też powoduje erekcję nie związaną z podnieceniem, więc nie myślcie, że każdy z nas jest ogierem ;-) Dwa tygodnie temu na wizycie  kontrolnej dermatolog stwierdziła, że mimo znacznej poprawy wolałaby, abym jednak zmniejszył przyjmowanie finasterydu do 1mg, gdyż - jak to uzasadniała - pacjentom w młodym wieku raczej nie zaleca się większych dawek ze względu na możliwe skutki uboczne, które mogą wystąpić nawet przy przyjmowaniu mniejszych dawek. Tym razem przepisała mi odpowiednik Propecii - Nezyr. Dobre i to, bo szczerze mówiąc bałem się powrotu do wysokich kosztów, a Nezyr trzy razy tańszy od Propecii. Zastrzegła jednak, że z racji tego, że mimo przyjmowania dawki 1mg włosy zaczęły mi wypadać po jakimś czasie przyjmowania Propecji sytuacja może się powtórzyć, dlatego teraz przez trzy miesiące mam przyjmować Nezyr i wtedy na pewno okaże się czy włosy znów "zaczną lecieć" czy nie. Więc czekam niecierpliwie co się będzie działo. W razie ponownego wypadania będzie to już pewne, że mój organizm nie reaguje na 1mg i będzie trzeba wrócić do Finasteru dawkowanego na 2,5 mg. Zapytałem też o przeszczep włosów - cóż, jeśli włosy wypadają, są w tej właśnie fazie, to nie ma sensu robić przeszczepu, bo i tak wypadną. Trzeba czekać, aż wypadnie tyle ile wypadnie i dopiero robić przeszczep, a że trwa to długi czas to raczej "za młodu" tego nie zrobimy. W dodatku jak się dowiedziałem, przeszczep to nie jest sprawa na całe życie, a prochy też trzeba łykać, żeby takie włosy utrzymać. Co do skutków ubocznych wszystkich tych trzech leków - niestety są, nawet rak piersi u mężczyzn, rzadko, ale jednak. To martwi mnie najbardziej. Póki co popęd mam taki jaki miałem, nie jestem apatyczny, nie mam kołatania serca, może dlatego, że nie jestem jeszcze taki stary. Nie wiadomo jak to ustrojstwo będzie na nas działać po wielu latach. Niestety jest to jakaś ingerencja w naturę, a ta niestety nie lubi zmian na siłę. Jestem na etapie zastanawiania się co będzie, jak do końca roku włosy znowu zaczną mi wypadać - czy warto narażać zdrowie i życie dla włosów na głowie? Odpowiedź wydaje się prosta, ale dla niektórych z nas tak zwane "walory estetyczne" też są istotne i trudno podjąć sensowną decyzję, a jak wiadomo w życiu zawsze jest coś za coś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mozecie mi powiedziec bo moj mozg tego nie przetwarza. jak na wlasna reke mozna sie kastrowac. pomyslcie troche. nikt nie chce byc lysy takie czasy ,ze kazdy chce byc barbie i ken i ja to rozumie. kazdy chce zachowac wlosy na skalpie. ale ...urwa jakim kosztem. uzywanie finasterydu jak nie zniszczy wam zycia bardzo szybko to zrobi to za kilka lat. mi tez dermatolog przepisal propecie .naszczescie szybko sie zorientowalem poprzez takie fora ,ze lepiej byc 100% facetem bez wlosow niz ciota z "wlosami" a efekty nie sa miarodajne do tak duzego ryzyka. smacznego kastraci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko pieknie tylko dlaczego wy-mezczyzni piszecie o sobie:"facet".Jestesmy przeciez MEZCZYZNAMI.Nie bojcie sie tego.Wiem,zdaje sobie sprawe z tego iz srodowiska lewacko/feministyczne caly czas wylaza ze skory nad deprecjacja mezczyzn.Jeszcze nigdy dotad mezczyzna nie byl tak opluty jak jest dzis.Czy jednak my musimy sie temu poddawac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mozecie mi powiedziec bo moj mozg tego nie przetwarza. jak na wlasna reke mozna sie kastrowac. pomyslcie troche. nikt nie chce byc lysy takie czasy ,ze kazdy chce byc barbie i ken i ja to rozumie. kazdy chce zachowac wlosy na skalpie. ale ...urwa jakim kosztem. uzywanie finasterydu jak nie zniszczy wam zycia bardzo szybko to zrobi to za kilka lat. mi tez dermatolog przepisal propecie .naszczescie szybko sie zorientowalem poprzez takie fora ,ze lepiej byc 100% facetem bez wlosow niz ciota z "wlosami" a efekty nie sa miarodajne do tak duzego ryzyka. smacznego kastraci.


kolego-zanim cos napiszesz,obrazajac innych i wysmiewajac sie,zastanow sie dobrze

----------


## Bordog1

Jestem po przeszczepie SAFER mam 34 lata. Lekarz zajmujący się transplantacją jak i dermatolog oznajmili mi że na tą chwilę jedynym najskuteczniejszym sposobem przeciwdziałaniu łysieniu androgenowemu i zatrzymaniu pozostałych włosów jest właśnie lek Finsater. Po operacji jakies 4 miesiące temu od razu go zakupiłem i zacząłem stosować zgodnie z zaleceniami 1/4 tabletki dziennie. Lek ten jest w wersji laryngologicznej kosztował coś koło 18 zł za 2 opakowania po 30 tabletek w każdym. Jeśli idzie o tematy seksualne to nie zauważyłem różnic... . Problem tyczy się węzłów chłonnych a konkretnie z anatomii jak sobie sprawdziłem: głębokiego węzła chłonnego po lewej stronie. Nie wyczuwam go namacalnie ale boli jak przełykam ślinę czy pokarm. Ból pochodzi precyzyjnie z okolicy między grdyką a tętnicą.  W tym tygodniu idę do lekarza bo stan takowy trwa juz prawie 2 tygodnie. Mimo to mając możliwość wsparcia sie fachowej wiedzy medycznej na odległość chciałbym zapytać WAS czym moze być to powodowane? Takowemu stanowi nie towarzyszy przeziębienie bóle gardła, czy nasilony katar, kaszel itp. Pragnę nadmienić ze nie mam już migdałów (zostały wycięte gdyż po wielu przeziębieniach stały się zalążkiem a nie obrona gardła do kolejnych zapaleń). Co więcej jestem genetycznie obciążony nieuleczalną wrażliwością zatok na wszelkiego rodzaju zmiany pogody, zawilgocenia, spadki temperatur itd. (matka ma to samo) i nie dzieje sie to na tle alergicznym co zrozumiale przy deszczu czy zimowej aurze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 29 lat od 6 miesięcy stosuje Nezyrt. I pragnę ostrzec wszystkich, niestety są bardzo podobne skutki uboczne jak przy stosowaniu Propoecji. Zaburzenia erekcji i spadek libido to jedno ale niestety u mnie pojawiły się problemy psychiczne. Depresja ogólne złe samopoczucie i do tego stany lękowe. Przestałem brać ten lek, mam nadzieje że skutki uboczne ustąpią z czasem.

----------


## crazyfog

Witam
dlugo zwlekalem z decyzja o ropoczeciu kuracji finasterydem, miedzy innymi przez takie negatywne opinie na forach. W moim przypadku skutki uboczne tj. spadek libido wystapily na poczatku ale po jakis 5 miesiacach powrocily poranne wzwody . 
Co do efektu na glowie , roznica ogromna - chetnie wrzucilbym zdjecia . 
PISZE to dla ciebie, ktory zastanawiasz sie nad  finasterydem - wyprobuj sam. 
Wchodzac na forum o skutkach ubocznych trafiasz na ten 000.1% u ktorych skutki uboczne wystapily. Mam obecnie 29 lat , w wieku 24 -25 zaczalem mocno gubic wlosy na czubku glowy(zakola to chyba od 17 roku zycia sie powiekszaly)  Biore fina 2 rok , wlosy sie zagescily jak mialem 6 lat wstecz. 
Jeszcze raz - zaluje ze tak dlugo zwlekalem z decyzja .
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dorzucę swoje 3 grosze. Przez 4 lata brałem propecię, od 2 jadę na Nezyrze. Jedyny efekt uboczny jaki zauważyłem u siebie przez te lata to większa senność wieczorami. Żadnych problemów z erekcją, libido, nic z tych rzeczy. Z tego co widzę po opiniach poprzedników to trafili tutaj wszyscy z tego 1% który źle toleruje lek. Każdy chyba sam zadaje sobie pytanie co jest dla niego ważne. Ja nie chciałem zostać Kojakiem przed 30stką i lek mi to zapewnił a włosy zaczynały mi już wypadać w dużym tempie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jem Proscar.  Co z Glukozą bo u mnie wzrosła do 140mg/dl. Jeżeli ktoś badał to proszę wpis na ten temat.

----------


## Nie Luki

Witam, postanowiłem, że i ja podzielę się swoim spostrzeżeniami ta temat brania leku jakim jest Nezyr (Propecia). U mnie problem z włosami rozpoczął się w wieku 26 lat (obecnie mam 33 i miałem super bujne i gęste włosy), podczas jednego z myć głowy zauważyłem, że bardzo dużo włosów zostało w wannie i ta sytuacja powtarzała się co 4-5 dni kiedy myłem głowę (średnio 300-400 grubych jak żyłka włosów – czasami liczyłem). Wtedy rozpocząłem rozmaite próby ratowania włosów oczywiście konsultując to różnymi bardzo dobrymi specjalistami, gdzie zdiagnozowano u mnie łysienie androgenowe. W między czasie rozpoczął się problem z łojotokowym zapaleniem skóry, które powodowało niesamowite swędzenie z ranami i strupami na głowie, które ciągnęło się do dnia dzisiejszego z mniejszym lub większym swędzeniem, standard przy łysieniu androgenowym. Na dzień dzisiejszy włosów mam z 10 razy mniej niż 7 lat temu choć jeszcze pół roku temu były całkiem gęste. Także nadal nie jestem łysy (ze znajomych nikt nic na razie nie zauważył, że coś jest nie tak) choć mam w niektórych miejscach dość przerzedzone ale bez łysiny tak czy inaczej wypadały nadal tyle, że średnio ok. 100 co drugi dzień przy myciu. Teraz do rzeczy… od ponad 3 miesięcy biorę Nezyr 1 tabletkę dziennie. Na wstępie nie odczuwałem żadnych skutków ubocznych choć libido było bardzo niskie ale już jakieś 3 tygodnie przed braniem leku takie było, ponieważ cała sytuacja doprowadziła mnie do sporej nerwicy, bo zaczęło się znowu nadmierne wypadanie. Więc nie widziałem różnicy przed i po braniu leków. Natomiast na co dzień do tej sytuacji miałem bardzo duże libido jeśli miałem dziewczynę to sex uprawialiśmy od 1 do 3, 4 razy dziennie, bez dziewczyny przy masturbacji też od 1 do 4 razy dziennie, a przed braniem Nezyru spadło do zera i miałem problem z erekcją. Po rozpoczęciu nadal nie było lepiej ale włosów od samego początku zaczęło wypadać dużo mniej, a libido podskoczyło po drugim miesiącu brania gdzieś o 50 % choć nadal były słabe erekcje ale nie miałem dziewczyny więc uznałem, że przeczekam. Obecnie po 3 miesiącu brania libido jest przyzwoite ale brakuje tego zwierzęcego pociągu, który miałem choć z jednej strony to nawet dobrze, bo co chwila miałem ochotę na sex i nawet na ulicy było ciężko wytrzymać jak szła sexy dziewczyna to od razu była pełna gotowość, a teraz jest spokojnie choć czuje się nieswojo. Erekcje natomiast wróciły do normy. Parę dni temu poznałem dziewczynę więc przetestowałem swoje możliwości i okazało się że jest wszystko ok. Pociąg normalny lecz nie zwierzęcy, sex 1-2 razy dziennie więc w teorii jest pozytywnie. Zobaczymy co będzie dalej. Co do zmian w organizmie zauważyłem ich kilka, mianowicie:
1.	Wspomniany spadek libido choć w moim przypadku może to na plus, erekcja ok.
2.	Po 2 tygodniach przestała mnie własciwie swędzieć głowa i trwa to do dnia dzisiejszego (wreszcie po 7 latach ) używam zwykłych szamponów, różnego typu, a wcześniej nawet wyspecjalizowane nie pomagały. Natomiast ilość łoju jest dużo mniejsza, przed Nezyrem dotykając czoła mogłem posmarować dwie kromki chleba, obecnie starczyłoby na jedną.
3.	Skóra zrobiła się gładka i dużo mniej tłusta i raz na jakiś czas wyskoczy jedna krostka natomiast wcześniej np. po treningu miałem od razu wysyp, bez ćwiczeń również szczególnie na plecach, klatce, w okolicach intymnych i na końcach linii włosów na głowie.
4.	Spadek wypadania włosów o jakieś 80% więc też jest to niezły wynik choć w drugim miesiącu brania przez 2 tygodnie miałem coś w rodzaju linienia.
5.	3 dniowy zarost na twarzy zamienił się w 5 dniowy, również wygolone włosy pod pachami i na lonie rosną wolniej, w sumie to też uważam za plus, natomiast wypadają mi włosy na klacie i na brzuchu, są nieco słabsze i przy pociągnięciu łatwo wychodzą ale odrastają
6.	Miałem problemu od czasu do czasu z zapaleniem prostaty i raz na dwa lata temat się odnawiał natomiast czasami miałem bóle w tamtych okolicach, odkąd biorę Nezyr zero dyskomfortu z tamtej strony,  nawet przez chwilę nic się nie odezwało.
7.	Nasienie ilościowo jest takie samo choć nieco rzadsze.
8.	Pot przy dużym wysiłku nie jest już tak intensywny.
Z grubsza chyba tyle co do moich spostrzeżeń. Od 3 miesiąca zacząłem brać pół tabletki z racji tej że przeczytałem mnóstwo zagranicznych forów i wiele osób twierdzi, że nawet na ¼ ma te same efekty w skuteczności, a niektórzy biorą jedną tabletkę 2 razy czy 3 razy w tygodniu i też włosy przestają wypadać. Więc postanowiłem, że wypróbuje to na sobie raz, że taniej, drugi raz większa ulga dla wątroby, poza tym być może skoczy libido w górę bez zwiększenia wypadania włosów. Zobaczymy. Odezwę się za 3 miesiące i napiszę o swoich spostrzeżeniach. Póki co nie oceniam tego leku tylko przekazuje swoje spostrzeżenia. Ps. Rozmawiałem z Panią trycholog, dobrą specjalistką z Warszawy i wspomniałem jej o tym że biorę Nezyr, ona natomiast ma wielu pacjentów, którzy zażywają ten lek i mówi, że większość toleruje go bardzo dobrze, a po paru miesiącach ewentualne skutki uboczne ustępują z racji tej, że organizm się przyzwyczaja. Wspomniała też w razie problemów na dłuższą metę po prostu trzeba go odstawić. Powiedziała też, że w gruncie rzeczy tabletki antykoncepcyjne dla kobiet mają większą ingerencję w ciało kobiety (a mnóstwo kobiet ja łyka latami jak pastylki) niż finasteryd na faceta. Tak czy inaczej trzeba obserwować swoje ciało, czas pokarze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Finasteryd to taki pół środek. Ani nigdy mi znacząco nie pomógł ani nigdy nie zaszkodził.
Generalnie nigdy jakichś konkretnych rezultatów w powstrzymaniu łysienia nie było w przypadku Finasterydu a stosowałem go 3 lata.
Nie ma w ogóle opcji odrostu jeszcze nie kompletnie zdegenerowanych włosów w przypadku finasterydu.
Dutasteryd to juz inna klasa leku. Tu widać efekty zatrzymania łysienia androgenowego, mało tego - przynajmniej w swoim wypadku obserwuje odrost i to już po miesiącu. W przypadku finasterydu ze względu na jego słabe działanie na efekty jesli one wogóle nastapią czeka się miesiącami. Dutasteryd jest drogi, można porównać go do ceny złota. W moim wypadku dawka 5 mg dziennie ( 1 kapsułka Duodartu) załatwiła problem. Jest to w tej chwili najlepszy generyk z obecnie mi znanych na powstrzymanie łysienia androgenowego.
Znam jednak osoby którym finasteryd bardzo fajnie pomaga i działa.
Dutasteryd działa jednak kilkadziesiąt razy mocniej. Jakby ktoś chciał to mogę komus finasteryd odsprzedać , został mi jest mi nie potrzebny, szkoda żeby się zmarnował. Jest to czeski Finasteryd , Finasteryd Mylan 5 mg tabletka 100 szt. Jakby co służę radą  :Smile: 
Mogę odsprzedać mniejszą ilość ale wtedy bez opakowania,w samym blistrze.
gg 58881901

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"W moim wypadku dawka 5 mg dziennie ( 1 kapsułka Duodartu) załatwiła problem. Jest to w tej chwili najlepszy generyk z obecnie mi znanych na powstrzymanie łysienia androgenowego."

Oczywiście chodziło mi o dawkę 0,5 mg dziennie dutasterydu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
>   Mam 26 lat niedawno dermatolog polecił mi lek na zatrzymanie łysienia -Propecia, zostałem jednocześnie ostrzeżony o skutkach ubocznych mianowicie problemów z erekcją i zmniejszonym libido przy czym lekarz zapewniał mnie, że zaledwie kilka procent pacjentów doznało skutków ubocznych, a w razie jakichkolwiek komplikacji powinienem przerwać kurację i wszystko wróci do normy niemal natychmiast. Byłem zmartwiony postępującą utratą włosów i nie sądziłem,że znajdę się w tych kilku procentach ludzi. W pierwszym tygodniu stosowania nie dostrzegłem większych różnic natomiast w następnym zauważyłem brak porannego wzwodu (który towarzyszył mi prawie codziennie od kilkunastu lat), totalny spadek erekcji i trudność w jej utrzymaniu, libido również spadło- zainteresowanie seksem jakby zaczęło wyparowywać z głowy. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze zmęczenie. Kurację przerwałem po 12 dniach stosowania leku, puki co mijają 2 tygodnie przerwy, a poprawy nie ma żadnej. Nigdy nie miałem absolutnie żadnych problemów z erekcją w żadnej sytuacji bez względu na porę dnia, libido towarzyszyło mi aż nazbyt często dlatego z mojej perspektywy to straszny cios jak dla mężczyzny. Codziennie czytam fora internetowe z tematami odnośnie skutków ubocznych tego leku oglądałem kilka wywiadów z różnymi lekarzami i jestem niesamowicie przerażony nie mam pojęcia jak długo to wytrzymam przede wszystkim najbardziej cierpię psychicznie biorąc pod uwagę, że jeszcze dzień czy dwa przed zastosowaniem propecji  byłem w pełni sprawny. Jedyna nadzieja jakiej się trzymam to ta ,że stosowałem niezbyt długo i może finasteryd nie zrobił jeszcze żadnego spustoszenia i wszystko jest odwracalne. Proszę o poradę w zakresie urologii.


Akurat Propecia nie powoduje w dawce 1 mg dziennie żadnych większych skutków ubocznych. Co wy czytacie? Przerażony ? jakie "spustoszenie"? Lekarz tak powiedział ? co za bzdury, owszem libido może osłabnąć ale to jeszcze niespustoszenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To Ciebie lekarz po prostu oszukał ten lek może powodować nieodwracalne efekty uboczne, które co gorsza bardzo ciężko leczyć. Ja do dziś cierpię po tym leku. Wiem że u mnie nic się nie da zrobić. Mnie to w ogóle nie ostrzegał mam praktycznie mam zmarnowane życie bo nigdy nie założę rodziny choćbym chciał. W moim przypadku lekarzowi sprawiało wyraźną satysfakcję że cierpię, bo ma świadomość, że chory pacjent nie ma praw. Niestety wypisują ten lek, okłamują pacjenta byle po prostu zarobić na cudzym nieszczęściu. Cierpię przede wszystkim psychicznie w samotności, fizycznie względnie się dobrze czuję. Pisałem skargę na lekarza oczywiście nic nie dają jak w prawie każdym przypadku odrzucają, ale to się wydaje normalne bo po prostu kryją swoich i mają gdzieś zdrowie człowieka.


Tu chyba jakieś dzieci sie dopisują, co ty człowieku piszesz?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę Propecie od 5 lat. Powiem wam szczerze jak to wygląda. Wcześniej czy później zaczniecie żałować dnia w którym zaczeliście brać ten lek. Gdy zacząłem brać Propecie byłem osobą która uprawiała sporty a z włosami problemów wielkich nie miałem, ale zaczęły pojawiać się zakola. Lekarz stwierdził że to łysienie androgenne i szybko ruszył z grubą armatą czego mu nie wybaczę chyba nigdy i przypisał mi od razu Propecie. Jak to z lekami jest, jak zaczniesz brać coś mocnego już ciężko przyzwyczaić ogranizm do czegoś słabszego. Początkowo byłem zadowolony. Jedynie co mi doskwierało to bóle jąder, obniżone libido. Po roku zmieniłem lekarze i ten powiedział że błędem było moim od razu zaczynanie brania Propecii. Należało najpierw spróbować wcierki, mezoterapie plus szampony. Propecia to ostateczne rozwiązanie obok przeszczepu włosów. No niestety cofnąć się tego nie dało, więc brałem dalej robią przerwy po 3 miesięczne po 9 miesiącach brania. Tak zaleca lekarz, dlaczego? ponieważ efekty uboczne są tak przerażające że nawet lekarze odradzają brania tego pseudo leku dłużej niż 9 miesięcy. Ulotka Propecii nie przesadza, powiedziałbym nawet że nie mówi pełnej prawdy. Jak wygląda teraz moje życie? Z pewnego siebie chłopaka który ma zawsze coś do powiedzenia zrobił się zamknięty w sobie facet który czasami ma nawet problem z budowaniem sensownym zdań. Czy to problem? Pewnie że nie. Gorzej ze zdrowiej. Problemy z sercem oraz kołotanie. Po wizycie u lekarza, ten stwierdził że musze sobie zdawac z konsekwencji brania tego leku. Zapytałem go, skąd mam wiedzieć że mam chore serce? On stwierdził że to się wie jak się ma problemy z sercem.. Brak słów. Do tego mam powięszone piersi, i co mi powiedział? że to efekt uboczny i powienienen ustąpić, ale że nie jest źle i moge brac dalej lek. Zapytałem o rak piersi i prostate. Co odpowiedział? No zdarza się. Teraz odpowiedzcie sobie sami, czy na pewno chcecie brak to gówno. Żałuje że ślepo wierzyłem lekarzom i skoro twierdzili że ten lek jest ok to po prostu wierzyłem im na słowo. Teraz wiem że jeżeli moje serce wytrzyma jeszcze parę lat to będzie cud. Nie bierzcie tego leku. Lepiej być łysym niż skończyć w trumnie z kilkoma włosami więcej. Powiem wam ciekawostkę. W trumnie i tak wam włosy wypadną.

----------


## Nie Luki

W nawiązaniu do mojej wypowiedzi z przed ponad 2 miesięcy...

Witam, po teście z połówką tabletki przez jakieś ponad 2 tyg. faktycznie skutki uboczne w postaci mniejszego libido znacznie ustępują (co jest zgodne z tym co jest napisane w ulotce, że po odstawieniu leku, wszystko powinno wrócić do normy), natomiast zauważyłem też nieco większe wypadanie włosów więc wychodzi na to, że mniejsza dawka leku na mnie nie działa jak trzeba. Być może mam zbyt dużą nadwrażliwość na dht. Dlatego też wróciłem z powrotem do całej dawki i libido znowu spadło choć mimo wszystko jest lepiej niż na początku terapii. Innych skutków ubocznych nie zauważyłem oprócz tych, które wymieniłem w poprzednim wpisie. Zastanawia mnie jednak jak to jest możliwe, że wiele osób pisze na zagranicznych forach, że dla nich jest wystarczająca dawka np. 0,25 na dobę albo np. 0,25 - 3 razy w tygodniu. Według mnie jeśli na kogoś takie dawki działają to albo nie ma poważnego problemu z wypadaniem włosów albo wypadanie włosów nie jest uwarunkowane wypadaniem androgenowym lub jest na początku drogi z tym problemem. 

Druga rzecz dużo osób pisze, że włosy po tym leku całkowicie im przestają wypadać... Ja biorę lek ponad 4,5 miesiąca i włosy cały czas wypadają, ok sporo mniej ale tak jak pisałem co drugi dzień mycia jest ich około 50 sztuk łącznie z suszeniem (nie licząc tych które wypadną w ciągu dnia, np. na dworze), a jeśli myje włosy co 3 dzień to jest ich około 80 sztuk (mycie - suszenie). Więc nasuwa mi się jedna myśl, że być może wiele osób myje włosy z zamkniętymi oczami albo nigdy nie zamknęli odpływu w wannie przy spuszczaniu wody i nie przeliczyli włosów. Bo ja jak je myje to też wydaje mi się że wypadło z 10 włosów, a jak założę sitko na odpływ to jest ich z 30 albo lepiej :Smile: 

Co do odrostów na razie nic nie widzę ale może to jeszcze nie ten etap :Smile:  W każdym razie zachęcam do dyskusji na temat waszych spostrzeżeń z finasterydem i do dzielenia się waszym problemem... Ps. Zrobiłem wszystkie najważniejsze badania z krwi (oprócz hormonów). Wszystko wyszło podręcznikowo zero odchyłów od normy, jak u 20 latka :Smile:  - hormony zrobię koło lipca więc podzielę się wynikami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 33lata, biorę proscar dzielony na 4 części od chyba 7 lat, włosy przestały wypadać, nowe nie urosły. Libido troche spadło ale może i to nawet lepiej, z erekcją nie mam raczej problemów ale sądzę że troche jest słabsza. Wątpię żebym miał takie włosy w wieku 33lat bez tego leku. 
śmiać mi się chce jak ktoś pisze że przez ten lek ma stany depresyjne- ciekawe czy nie miałby takich stanów jakby włosy mu leciały z głowy :Wink:  
ogólnie polecam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć, wicie może czy lek Nezyr można dostać bez recpety?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ,właśnie zakupiłem Nezyr 1mg. i chciałbym jednak po przeczytaniu wszystkich postów wycofać się z tej terapii (wieloletniej).Chętnie odstapię trzy op./28szt bez jednej tabletki,już zdążyłem ją zjeść/ po 60zł za opakowanie.Data ważn.koniec 2018r. w Warszawie odbiór osob.504  892 919

----------


## Nie Luki

Witam, 

jak obiecałem powyżej, zamieszczam wyniki badań z najważniejszych hormonów, które robiłem w lipcu po 7 miesiącach brania finasterydu. Wyniki są wszystkie w normie więc póki co nie można się za bardzo do czego przyczepić. 

Na dzień dzisiejszy ogólne samopoczucie jest dobre. Libido słabsze ale jest lepiej niż na początku (1-2 dziennie sex można uprawiać). Z erekcją nie ma problemów. Jest również zmniejszona ilość ejakulatu ale to jakby standard. Co do włosów wypada ich obecnie mało, co drugi dzień przy myciu około 20 włosów, co w moim przypadku jest niezłym wynikiem. Co do ilości na głowie więcej raczej nie ma ale mniej też nie. Proces łysienia przez ten czas został znacznie wyhamowany więc podejrzewam, że gdybym zaczął brać ten lek w wieku 25 lat czyli w momencie gdy zaczęły mi wypadać włosy to myślę, że cieszyłbym się bujną czupryną co najmniej do 40tki, a tak to ratuje to co mi zostało choć nie ma jeszcze jakiejś tragedii. Od maja biorę dawkę 0,75 - 0,8 mg dla mnie jest raczej optymalna.   

Wyniki:
TSH 3 gen. (ICD-9: L69)  - 2,320 mlU/l  0,270 — 4,200 
Estradiol (ICD-9: K99) - 24,92 pg/ml  < 62,00 
FSH (ICD-9: L65) - 2,64 mIU/ml  1,70 — 12,00 
LH (ICD-9: L67) - 3,37 mIU/ml  1,10 — 7,00 
Prolaktyna (ICD-9:N59) - 192,00 uIU/ml  86,00 — 324,00 
Testosteron (ICD-9: O41) - 7,01 ng/ml  2,27 — 10,30 
Kortyzol ( ICD-9: M31) - 16,79 µg/dlgodz.  7:00 - 10:10 - 6,2 - 19,4 µg/dl godz 16.00 - 20;00 - 2,3-11,9 µg/dl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, 

mam 28 lat. W wieku 20 lat zacząłem zauważać, że łysieję. Były to zaczątki, głównie po zakolach było widać i czubek głowy miałem jaśniejszy. Zacząłem brać propecję. Okazała się b. skuteczna, faktycznie po 3 miesiącach pojawiały się nowe włosy i to w sporej ilości. Nie doświadczyłem żadnych skutków ubocznych. Dosłownie żadnych. Dopiero gdzieś po 5-6 latach miałem wrażenie, że organizm jakby przyzwyczaił się do leku - bardzo minimalne wypadanie włosów  (i tak dobrze). Odstawiłem 1.5 roku temu. Bardzo szybko postąpiło łysienie, powrót do stanu naturalnego trwa jakiś rok. Zastanawiam się nad przeszczepem lub powrotem do Propecii. Na pewno jest skuteczna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zacząłem brać propecje chyba z 12 lat temu w tedy byłem przed 30 stką. Propecja  była w tedy bardzo droga około 300 zł po kilku miesiącach  lekarz przepisał mi proscar lek który był zdecydowanie tańszy natomiast trzeba było go dzielić na mniejsze części.
W moim przypadku efekty były dość dobre, zakola przestały się powiększać natomiast włosy na czubku głowy zdecydowanie się zagęściły, zwłaszcza zgrubły można by powiedzieć że były aż sztywne (nikomu o terapii się nie przyznałem a rodzina zauważyła że mi włosy zgęstniały i byli ciekawi co ja zastosowałem.)
Efektów ubocznych nie zauważyłem a stosowałem go około 4 lat znacznego spadku libido raczej nie miałem ale ja należe do tych co mogli by na okrągło. 
Niestety po tych kilku latach terapie przerwałem chyba z powodu że efekty miałem fajne i temat wypadania włosów przestał mnie niepokoić.
Teraz po kilku latach przerwy zakola znacznie mi się powiększyły i włosy na czubku głowy się przerzedziły.
Udałem się do lekarza po receptę na propecje, w aptece pani mi zaproponowała zamiennik nezyr (zdecydowanie tańszy zapłaciłem w Krakowie 63zł), biorę go od kilku dni jak na razie żadnego skutku ubocznego nie odczuwam ale zobaczymy co będzie po dłuższym czasie brania i czy efekty nadal będą u mnie takie dobre jak te 10- 12 lat temu.
Jeśli ochota na sex mi trochę osłabnie to może i dobrze ponieważ moja partnerka niestety zalicza się do tej grupy która zbyt wiele w tej sferze nie potrzebuje :-) 
Jedno wiem nie ma co się zrażać po kilku negatywnych wpisach na internecie, to są uwagi tych 1% u których wystąpił efekt negatywny a pozostali u których wszystko jest O.K to oni po prostu nie piszą.
Trzeba spróbować na sobie a nie z góry przekreślać a w razie problemów (co jest mało prawdopodobne) odstawić.

----------


## Nie Luki

> Hej, 
> 
> mam 28 lat. W wieku 20 lat zacząłem zauważać, że łysieję. Były to zaczątki, głównie po zakolach było widać i czubek głowy miałem jaśniejszy. Zacząłem brać propecję. Okazała się b. skuteczna, faktycznie po 3 miesiącach pojawiały się nowe włosy i to w sporej ilości. Nie doświadczyłem żadnych skutków ubocznych. Dosłownie żadnych. Dopiero gdzieś po 5-6 latach miałem wrażenie, że organizm jakby przyzwyczaił się do leku - bardzo minimalne wypadanie włosów  (i tak dobrze). Odstawiłem 1.5 roku temu. Bardzo szybko postąpiło łysienie, powrót do stanu naturalnego trwa jakiś rok. Zastanawiam się nad przeszczepem lub powrotem do Propecii. Na pewno jest skuteczna.



Odp: Jeśli się zdecydujesz na przeszczep to i tak będziesz musiał brać finasteryd aby utrzymać włosy te które masz obecnie, chyba, że łysienie naturalnie Ci wyhamowało i bez finasterydu włosy te co masz już Ci nie wypadają. W przeciwnym razie zostaną Ci śmieszne kępki po przeszczepie, które i tak zgolisz :Smile:  Niestety chirurdzy nie podchodzą rzetelnie w 100% do analizy z pacjentem na wstępie, a propos przeszczepu i po prostu go robią, nie informując mniej oczytanych pacjentów. Nikt nie pyta na jakim etapie i jak szybko postępuje Twoje wypadanie. Włosy po przeszczepie zaczynają odrastać po 3 miesiącach i może to potrwać nawet rok aby uzyskać pełny efekt więc jeśli w tym czasie wypadanie Ci dziennie 100 - 200 włosów jak mi kiedyś to po roku linia czoła oraz czubka głowy znacznie się przesunie i co wtedy? :Smile:  Hmm nowy przeszczep? Tylko skąd brać materiał? :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię 3 op.leku na łysienie Nezyr skład: Finasteryd 1mg. kuracja na 3 miesiące,data ważności koniec 2018r.Warszawa 504892919

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> "W moim wypadku dawka 5 mg dziennie ( 1 kapsułka Duodartu) załatwiła problem. Jest to w tej chwili najlepszy generyk z obecnie mi znanych na powstrzymanie łysienia androgenowego."
> Oczywiście chodziło mi o dawkę 0,5 mg dziennie dutasterydu.


Witam, czy na Duodart recepte moze wystawic internista? czy potrzebna jest wizyta u urologa lub dermatolog.
dziękuję za info.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Problemy z seksem i z własnym samopoczuciem utrzymują się po 9 miesiącach od zakończenia 4 miesięcznej kuracji. Z włosami lepiej ale mam to w dupie.
Odradzam!

----------


## Jerry

> Wiele osób tutaj wypowiadających się pewnie jest w małej garstce osób, co uznały "że warto ostrzec!" przed tym złym lekiem. A tym, którym on pomaga po prostu nie interesuja opinie na forum, wiec nie piszą nic.
> 
> Używam Propecię od 6 lat (w wieku 17 zacząłem brać) a teraz biore tańszy Nezyr (ta sama substancja czynna - skończył się patent i polska firma teraz produkuje ten lek... 
> 
> Efektów ubocznych żadnych nie zauważyłem. Brak porannych erekcji to jakiś absurd - to nie jest żaden skutek uboczny, możecie to wsadzić między bajki i na głupi efekt placebo tych ludzi wyżej tutaj, którzy przed braniem propeci po prostu nie zwracali uwagi na to czy danego dnia rano  im stoi czy nie. Zresztą poranna erekcja nie jest oznaką zdrowia.
> 
> Lek biorę już długo, z seksem nigdy nie miałem problemu, libido jak najbardziej w normie. 
> 
> Lek ten hamuje enzym alfa2-reduktazę odpowiedzialny za rozkład testosteronu do DHT. Jeśli macie dużo testosteronu ( prze który własnie łysiejecie) to ten lek tylko ustabilizuje właściwy poziom hormonów i erekcja będzie lepsza, to samo z libido. Mały procent osób ma w ogóle jakiekolwiek efekty uboczne. Osoby co biorą lek co drugi dzień - głupota nie z tej ziemi, bo wtedy lek ten NIE DZIAŁA. jego czas połowicznego rozkładu wynosi 8h, a po 24h lek ten jest usuwany całkowicie z organizmu - przez co ponownie testosteron niszczy włosy i wraca do podwyższonego poziomu. Jest to wyrzucanie pieniedzy w błoto - albo bierze się codziennie, albo wcale.
> ...



Kolego ja też biorę Nezyr od 5 miesięcy. Nie chce się tutaj rozpisywać o skutkach ubocznych bo też ich nie zauważam, ale nie zauważam również poprawy ;/ jak miałem liche włosy tak mam. Może przez to, że dużo włosów już straciłem i tam gdzie nie ma już włosa to nie odrośnie, bo nie ma co ???
Ewentualnie jest coś mocniejszego niż Nezyr??? I w takim przypadku do jakiego lekarza się udać po receptę na mocniejszy lek??? Bo dermatolog u którego byłem może przepisać tylko leki zawierające do 1mg finasterydu. Tak mi powiedziała Pani lekarz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobry suplement na potencję to tylko Hunter.  Ja go stosuję od jakiegoś czasu i jestem bardzo zadowolony z niego... nie ma innych lepszych suplementów, które nie powodują skutków ubocznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich przeszukujących internet w poszukiwaniu wiedzy na temat "finasterydu".
Opowiem małą historię. Generalnie rzecz ujmując, łysieć zacząłem już w wieku wczesnej 17. Pojawiły się małe, nie przeszkadzające mi zakola. Już wtedy wiedziałem, że w przyszłości nie będę miał na głowie buszu. Później przyszło 18, łysienie postępowało, i to poważnie... Zakola znacznie się powiększyły i to już mi zaczęło przeszkadzać. Z wiekiem 19 włosy zrobiły się cienkie i zaczęły też wypadać na czubku głowy. Poważnie zaniepokojony zacząłem leczenie. O wizytach w publicznej służbie zdrowia opowiadać nie będę, bo tylko pogorszyły mój stan zdrowia za nie małe pieniądze. Udałem się do prywatnego Dermatologa. Pan opowiedział mi o Nezyrze, jego skutkach ubocznych, ponadto zakupiłem także na receptę Alopexy 5%. Zacząłem przyjmować według zaleceń 1 tab dziennie i smarowanie alo dwa razy dziennie. Uciążliwe, ale jak widać skuteczne. Na początku nie widziałem żadnych efektów ubocznych. Spadek zainteresowania seksem to norma przy braniu finasterydu... Proszę poczytajcie lepiej wpisy od producenta a nie na głupim forum, gdzie ludzie wypisują głupoty. Zatrzynujemy w pewnym sensie ten nieszczęsny testosteron. Poranne wzwody, nie wiem od czego to zależy ale nigdy nie miałem ich codziennie, teraz jest z tym trochę gorzej ale z libido problemów nie mam. Będę kontynuował kurację, jeśli się nie pogorszy to warto, bo efekty już po miesiącu są zachwycające !!! Przestały wypadać, odrastają nowe, gęstnieją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest więcej osób stosujących nezyr? Czy macie jakieś efekty uboczne? Co mówili wam lekarze podczas zapisywania leku? Mnie, że na pewno po odstawieniu leku, jeśli w ogóle się skutki uboczne pojawią, na pewno ustąpią. Nie wiem co myśleć o tych wszystkich "strasznych" wpisach! Jest ich dużo, więcej niż pozytywnych. Lek jest dopuszczony, lekarze polecają hmm.

----------


## Nie Luki

Witam :Smile: , 
w nawiązaniu do wcześniejszych moich postów chciałbym podsumować moje dość obszerna wypowiedzi. Biorę finasteryd (Nezyr) od 1,5 roku, a mniej więcej od sierpnia 2016 - 0,75mg. Robiłem ostatnio badania samego DHT w Warszawie to koszt zaledwie 56 zł w jednej z przychodni do której należę. Obecny mój poziom DHT to 230 ng/l w przedziale od 250 do 1000 ng/l czyli delikatnie poniżej normy. W momencie gdy zaczynałem leczenie miałem ponad 900ng/l. Co by nie mówić jest sporą różnicą więc nie ma się co czarować muszą być reakcje uboczne lub mówiąc delikatnie nieco inna praca naszego organizmu. Teoretycznie jest wszystko w porządku, a w praktyce wygląda to tak:

- libido no cóż, przy takiej różnicy w badaniach musi być też różnica w odczuciach więc jest ono mniej więcej o połowę słabsze niż w fazie początkowej.
- erekcje - nie ma problemów aczkolwiek jest mniej nocnych erekcji, są nieco krótsze (dla mnie to plus z racji tej, że budziłem się koło 7 rana, a miałem jeszcze taki wzwód, że żeby się go pozbyć musiałem się zmasturbować albo uprawiać sex, niby fajne ale czasem bardzo upierdliwe - w wieku 33 lat choć wiele osób twierdzi, że libido spada już po 30 - u mnie zawsze było na odwrót - czym starszy tym większe). Co jest dla mnie słabe przestałem miewać spontaniczne erekcje w ciągu dnia, przed braniem miałem ich 1 - 2 dziennie.
- sex no cóż wcześniej 5 razy w ciągu wieczora było normą, teraz 2 w zupełności wystarczą - różnica jest - kolejna
- nasienie - ilość nasienia jest mniej więcej ponad 2 razy mniejsza od tego co było
- inne spostrzeżenia - dużo mniej włosów ogólnie na ciele i nadal trochę wolniej rosną jeżeli chodzi o brodę i zarost łonowy, ilość ogólnie łoju na głowie jest też sporo mniejsza.
- innych zmian nie dostrzegłem, bóle jąder mijają mniej więcej po 6 miesiącach

Także jak sami widzicie nie jest źle ale różnice są. Wynik badania mówi sam za siebie. Faktycznie, skutki oboczne z czasem są coraz mniejsze ale nie wierzcie w to, że znikną całkowicie. Reszta badań najważniejszych z krwi w tym hormonów jest w idealnym porządku, podręcznikowo natomiast poziom testosteronu ogólnie się podniósł i jest on nieco wyższy niż miałem w młodszym wieku i przed braniem finasterydu czyli jak ktoś z Was zna temat jest to klasyka.

Teraz co najważniejsze hmm włosy na głowie :Smile:  Hmm każdy ma różne doświadczenia jedni twierdzą, że nagle dostają bujnej czupryny inni twierdzą, że nic nie daje, ja napiszę jak jest u mnie. Ogólnie włosy jak wypadały tak wypadają przecież to jest naturalny proces, natomiast faktycznie wypada ich dużo mniej. Przy myciu co drugi dzień około 20-30 włosów czyli jakieś 3, 4 razy mniej niż przed braniem. Czyli finasteryd mocno ten proces wyhamował. Ogólnie włosów wypada dużo mniej na poduszce, w pościeli i np. na biurku w pracy. Ogólnie było ich zawsze wszędzie wkoło dość dużo teraz ich praktycznie nie ma. Fakt faktem włosów na głowie jest podobna ilość jak przed braniem finasteryd. Więcej na pewno ich nie ma, jeśli mniej to na pewno minimalnie. 

Wnioski wyciągnijcie sami... Czy warto? Myślę, że tak... Jeśli się ktoś zreflektuje na samym początku wypadania to są duże szanse, że na pewno na dużo dłużej wydłuży czas wypadnięcia włosów (można liczyć w latach). Tak czy inaczej myślę, że zawsze doznacie skutków ubocznych mniejszych lub większych. Ja mam takie jak wymieniłem i niby można z tym żyć aczkolwiek nadal nie czuje się do końca sobą - brakuje tego zwierzęcego libido, które miałem od dziecka, z jednej strony to przeszkadzało z drugiej zaś byłem dla swoich partnerek prywatną gwiazdą porno i to było fajne :Smile: 

PS. Ogólnie prowadzą zdrowy tryb życia, jem z głową - raz w tygodniu fastfood, ćwiczę 3 razy w tygodniu, nie palę, od czasu do czasu piję alkohol czasem zdarzy się w dużych ilościach aczkolwiek góra raz w miesiącu. Ogólnie jestem szczupły ale ładnie zbudowany. Dlaczego to napisałem? Ano dlatego, że czym bardziej ktoś prowadzi tzw. niehigieniczny tryb życia i jest w gorszej formie fizycznej, dodatkowo być może zmaga się z innymi problemami i chorobami to na pewno skutki uboczne takiego leku będą bardziej zauważalne. Zapewniam Was. Pozdrawiam i życzę dobrych wyborów... Ja na pewno tego leku nie będę brał całe życie :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym był ostrożny z tymi lekami na receptę... pewnie pomogą ale jakie skutki uboczne one mają to aż włos się na głowie jeży.  Ja wole naturalne suplementy takie jak Long Men i White Horse.  Suplementy można dostać w sklepie w zaufaniu.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym był ostrożny z tymi lekami na receptę... pewnie pomogą ale jakie skutki uboczne one mają to aż włos się na głowie jeży.  Ja wole naturalne suplementy takie jak Long Men i White Horse.  Suplementy można dostać w sklepie w zaufaniu.pl.


Kolego coś Ci się pomyliło, to jest forum dla facetów z problemami wypadania włosów a nie dla impotentów...

----------


## tomek1

> Witam
> dlugo zwlekalem z decyzja o ropoczeciu kuracji finasterydem, miedzy innymi przez takie negatywne opinie na forach. W moim przypadku skutki uboczne tj. spadek libido wystapily na poczatku ale po jakis 5 miesiacach powrocily poranne wzwody . 
> Co do efektu na glowie , roznica ogromna - chetnie wrzucilbym zdjecia . 
> PISZE to dla ciebie, ktory zastanawiasz sie nad  finasterydem - wyprobuj sam. 
> Wchodzac na forum o skutkach ubocznych trafiasz na ten 000.1% u ktorych skutki uboczne wystapily. Mam obecnie 29 lat , w wieku 24 -25 zaczalem mocno gubic wlosy na czubku glowy(zakola to chyba od 17 roku zycia sie powiekszaly)  Biore fina 2 rok , wlosy sie zagescily jak mialem 6 lat wstecz. 
> Jeszcze raz - zaluje ze tak dlugo zwlekalem z decyzja .
> pozdrawiam


ten pan ktory to napisal to przedstawiciel osob ktore zniszcza wam zycie kosztem wlasnej kieszeni. nie bierzcie finasterydu bo zniszczy wasze zycie

----------


## krizo

Panowie oprócz tego co piszecie wyżej - dodajcie sobie do monxidyla - krople na jaskrę efekty kosmiczne, poczytajcie trochę co wyprawiają z rzesami, i stosujcie w rozrzedzeniu, naprawdę pomaga. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chodzi o brak potencji to najlepszy w tym wydaniu będzie suplement diety White Horse. Moim zdaniem bardzo dobry suplement diety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na Propecie i inne leki zawierające finasteryd. Przyjaciel po 3 miesiącach stosowania odstawił bo zaczął mieć dziwne objawy. Po odstawieniu było coraz gorzej: lęk, depresja, fobia społeczna, otepienie mózgowe, impotencja. Rzucił pracę. Przez 2 lata jego życie było męką. Odwiedziliśmy wiele lekarzy: endokrynologów, pschychiatrów, urlogów. Niektórzy znali temat ale nie byli w stanie pomóc... jedynie objawowo. Z normalnego pełnego energii wysportowanego człowieka stał się człowiekiem który nie miał ochoty nawet wstać z łóżka. Urwał się kontakt ze wszystkimi tylko ze mną został z mojego przymusu. Męczarnia spychiczna i ucieczka w alkohol, narkotyki doprowadziły do samobójstwa. Oczywiście tak dotkliwe skutki uboczne poniesie tylko jakis tam procent ludzi ale czy warto sobie zycie zmarnować? Proszę zastanówcie się biorąc ten lek i poczytajcie na zagranicznych stronach: propeciahelp, pfsfoundation. Są tam tysiące osób zarejestrowane z nieodwracalnymi skutkami ubocznymi. których zycie już nigdy nie będzie takie samo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałem to gówno przez parę lat tak jak kazał dermatolog 1/4 tabletki bo zakola powiększały mi się w zastraszającym tempie i ogarnął mnie lęk przed łysieniem. Odstawiłem bo spadło mi libido, erekcje mam słabszą niż przed kuracją

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

brałem Propecie, Proscar i Zasterid, w zależności który akurat był dostępny. podbno to ten sam lek bo finasteryd, wiecie coś więcej na ten temat?

----------


## Paweł123321

Cześć,
Postanowiłem troszeczkę wskrzesić wątek ponieważ potrzebuję porady, przytoczę pokrótce moją historie.
Około 3 lata temu zauważyłem, że zaczyna robić mi się kółeczko na czubku głowy (obecnie mam 33 lata) więc postanowiłem udać się do dermatologa, wiadomo lekarz-specjalista, zna się, coś poradzi. Od razu dostałem receptę na Nezyr 1 mg i wskazówki co do dawkowania – jedna tabletkę dziennie, nie dostałem informacji o jakichkolwiek skutkach ubocznych wiec udałem się do apteki i bez przeprowadzania jakiegokolwiek researchu internetowego rozpocząłem kurację. Pani doktor poinformowała mnie, że skutki leczenia powinienem zauważyć po około pół roku, czekałem cierpliwie, skutki były NIESAMOWITE!! po moim kółeczku nie pozostał nawet ślad, fryzjer do którego chodzę zawsze mówił, że mi włosy na starość gęstnieją - jaki byłem happy.
Jednak moje zadowolenie nie trwało zbyt długo, po około roku od rozpoczęcia kuracji zaliczyłem przysłowiowego 'faila’ co początkowo zwalałem na alkohol, jednak gdy to się powtórzyło, tym razem już bez alkoholu, zacząłem węszyć. Poczytałem trochę fora internetowe o lekach zawierających Finasteryd (jest nim Nezyr) i dopiero tam znalazłem informację (na ulotce jej nie było), ze odstawienie leku niekoniecznie przywraca wszystkie męskie funkcje do stanu naturalnego. Troszeczkę, lub nawet bardzo wystraszony udałem się do kolejnego znachora jakim jest Urolog, powiedziałem mu, że nie do końca jest ze mną tak jak powinno być, że po roku przyjmowania Nezyru zauważyłem spadek libido, brak lub bardzo słabe nocne erekcje, całkowity brak lub bardzo słabe erekcje podczas dnia i bardzo krótka erekcja podczas kontaktu z kobietami, na co usłyszałem odpowiedź lekarza:
L: Ile ma Pan lat?
Ja: 30
L: To nic takiego nie powinno mieć u Pana miejsca,
Ja: No ja się domyślam ale co powinienem teraz zrobić?
L: To minie, proszę poczekać cierpliwie i minie, nie brać więcej takich leków.

I ok, udałem się do domu i czekałem, rok! Po ponad roku gdy poprawa była niewielka (są poranne erekcje ale rzadko i trochę słabe, tak samo jest z dziennymi) postanowiłem przyatakować innego Urologa, tym razem Pani, która przebadała mnie dość dokładnie i zleciła trochę badań: testosteron – w normie, TSH – lekko podwyższone, biorę tabletki na obniżenie i coś tam jeszcze, generalnie wszystko było w normie. Dostałem również tabletki które lekko wspomagają erekcję i należy je zażyć około 40 min przed stosunkiem, chyba ani razu mi się to nie udało, przy braku stałej partnerki (sami zrozumcie dlaczego) takie stosunki wychodzą spontanicznie i zazwyczaj nie ma się 40 minut  :Smile: 
Od mojej ostatniej wizyty u Pani urolog minęło około pół roku, może trochę więcej i niestety ale nie zauważam większych zmian i nie bardzo wiem co powinienem teraz zrobić.

Wniosek: osobiście nie polecam!! za duże ryzyko.

----------


## stalker8

Spławiony tabletkami na erekcję, więc - takie zrobił z siebie wrażenie i na to otrzymał. Ja też otrzymuję za wrażenie.
A kobiety podobno i tak nie przede wszystkim chcą widzieć bujny zarost - na głowie. A mięśnie - do pozycji społecznych i kto pewny ma, dlatego chciałoby się wtedy więcej tych oznak zachować, które pierwsze widać; to poczucie co samooceny, by mierzyć jak najwyżej i dłużej, stale przymierzać się do takich, co mogą i którzy to. Coś mi się tak wydaje.

----------


## slaw

Lamenty same a bierzecie na łysienie finasteryd w dawce 1mg. Tymczasem ja biorę dwa lata uronezyr - 5mg dziennie finasterydu w 1 tabletce. I jakoś z tym seksem jeszcze daję radę, a 60-ka na karku. Leczący prostatę biorą 5 razy większe dawki od łysiejących i żyją.

----------


## majq

Witajcie

Rozpoczynam dziś kurację Nezyrem. Po Waszych spostrzeżeniach podchodzę do niej bardzo nieufnie. Lekarz zalecił mi przyjmowanie go raz 1mg co drugi dzień. Co do wpisu jednego z forumowiczów, że takie stosowanie nie daje żadnych efektów - zobaczymy. Dodatkowo przepisał mi wcierkę Loxon 5% oraz kupiłem szampon także Loxonu, który stosuję już od kilku tygodniu. Dodatkowo także biorę skrzypowitę i zastanawiam się w niedługim czasie nad wcierką z cynku.
Po miesiącu od rozpoczęcia stosowania Nezyru mam przejść zabieg Prolo 30 - ostrzykiwanie skóry głowy osoczem wyodrębnionym z własnej krwi. Zabieg nie należy do najtańszych, ale z tego co słyszałem i czytałem daje bardzo dobre i długotrwałe efekty. Lepsze chyba to niż przyjmowanie, jak niektórzy piszą po 5, 10 czy 15 lat leków.
Jednak nic tak mnie nie frapuje, jak działania niepożądane Nezyru. Co do hejterów ludzi, u których pojawiły się różne dolegliwości... otrząśnijcie się trochę, bo każdy organizm różnie reaguje na różne substancje. W te super opinie, że wszystko jest od początku do końca ok, też niespecjalnie wierzę, handlowcy nigdy nie śpią, a pieniążki muszą się zgadzać. Na razie jest w planach jedno opakowanie Nezyru, mam nadzieję, że skumulowane działanie przyniesie oczekiwane efekty.

----------


## Zadowolony

Witam, stosuje lek około miesiąca. Żadnych skutków obocznych. Zamiast zmniejszonego libido, odwrotnie, wysokie. Objętość ejakulatu zwiekszona, bardziej płynna. Włosy wgl. Nie wypadają, zakola się zmniejszają w szybkim tępie. Zwiększony popęd seksualny. Normalne samopoczucie jak przed stosowaniem leku. Ogólnie widać poprawę. Można także dostrzec ze Ci co dotknęły ich problemy z tym lekiem wypisują na forach, wyolbrzymiając to jeszcze bardziej. Początkowo nie miałem nic tu pisać ale mówię napisze, bo naprawdę co jak co ale chodziło mi właśnie o zahamowanie wypadania włosów i tak właśnie jest. Z każdym dniem coraz więcej włosów na głowie,  przy stosowaniu i wcieraniu dodatkowo minovivax max. 3 włosy na umywalce po każdym myciu czyli bardzo bardzo mało Dorn ego co było przed ok. 10+.. Chodzę do jednego z najlepszych specjalistów w Polsce, początkowo dostałem lek na miesiąc aby sprawdzić czy coś się zacznie dziać, jest wsysstko okej, idę po następna receptę. Lecznie ma trwać max. Pół roku żeby nie namieszać w gospodarce hormonalnej i uzyskac max efekt i wydalić DHT ze krwi w jak największym stopniu. Specjalista powiedział ze postara się tyle go usunąć ze będę miał spokój na jakieś 6-7 lat, jeśli włosy zaczną znów wypadać znów zastosuje się ta terapie. pozdrawiam gorąco  :Smile:

----------


## kojak

> Witam, stosuje lek około miesiąca. Żadnych skutków obocznych. Zamiast zmniejszonego libido, odwrotnie, wysokie. Objętość ejakulatu zwiekszona, bardziej płynna. Włosy wgl. Nie wypadają, zakola się zmniejszają w szybkim tępie. Zwiększony popęd seksualny. Normalne samopoczucie jak przed stosowaniem leku. Ogólnie widać poprawę. Można także dostrzec ze Ci co dotknęły ich problemy z tym lekiem wypisują na forach, wyolbrzymiając to jeszcze bardziej. Początkowo nie miałem nic tu pisać ale mówię napisze, bo naprawdę co jak co ale chodziło mi właśnie o zahamowanie wypadania włosów i tak właśnie jest. Z każdym dniem coraz więcej włosów na głowie,  przy stosowaniu i wcieraniu dodatkowo minovivax max. 3 włosy na umywalce po każdym myciu czyli bardzo bardzo mało Dorn ego co było przed ok. 10+.. Chodzę do jednego z najlepszych specjalistów w Polsce, początkowo dostałem lek na miesiąc aby sprawdzić czy coś się zacznie dziać, jest wsysstko okej, idę po następna receptę. Lecznie ma trwać max. Pół roku żeby nie namieszać w gospodarce hormonalnej i uzyskac max efekt i wydalić DHT ze krwi w jak największym stopniu. Specjalista powiedział ze postara się tyle go usunąć ze będę miał spokój na jakieś 6-7 lat, jeśli włosy zaczną znów wypadać znów zastosuje się ta terapie. pozdrawiam gorąco


Hej kolego mógłbyś podać jakieś namiary na tego lekarza?

----------


## kojak

U mnie wypadanie włosów rozpoczęło się jakieś poł roku temu (mam obecnie 30 lat) z początku powali a od jakiegoś miesiąca dość intensywnie. Udałem się do dermatologa. Pani doktor rzuciła okiem na głowę stwierdzając, że to łysienie męskie. Zapytała czy chcę leczenie przyczynowe (tabletki) czy objawowe (jakieś wcierki). Przebąknęła jedynie, że w przypadku tabletek mogą pojawić się skutki uboczne, ale tylko na początku kuracji i szybko ustąpią.
Tabletki to nezyr. Jakiż byłem zadowolony, połknę tabletkę i problem z głowy. Nie zdawałem sobie w ogóle sprawy co to tak naprawdę jest. No i teraz nie wiem co robić. Czytając zamieszczone tutaj wpisy najadłem się strachu.
A co myślicie o tych wcierkach, czy są skuteczne? W sumie włosów jeszcze dość sporo mam, wiec zależy mi na zatrzymaniu procesu, nawet nie tyle na jakimś odroście. Tabletki wybrałem głownie dlatego, że wcieranie uznałem za czasochłonne i uciążliwe. Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## bokepfr

artikel bagus

----------


## Tembel

Witam, stosowałem propecię przez dwa dni, ale odstawiłem przez znaczny spadek libido oraz jeszcze większe problemy z potencją. Mam więc pytanie- po jakim czasie wszystko może wrócić do normy? Czy 2 tabletki wystarczą aby mieć trwałe powikłania? Pozdrawiam i proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Magik654

Witam wszystkich u mnie podobnie po odstąpieniu leku libido spadło do zera i minęły już dwa lata i poprawy nie ma czy są jeszcze jakieś środki przywracając libido do normy? Czuje się okropnie

----------


## magik534

Może ktoś poleci jakiegoś lekarza byłem już u kilku urologow i pomocy nie uzyskalem

----------


## Zzxxx

Magik, a jak z potencją? Jak długo brałeś ten lek?

----------


## magik534

Hej lek brałem około roku wszystko miało wrócić do normy a tu zerowe libido minęło już 5 lat ciężko ż tym żyć myślicie że endokrynolog?

----------


## Quba

Proszę, zastanówcie sie nad braniem tego syfu. Brat brał rok. Po odstawieniu dostał takich okropnych sków ubocznych: impotencja, otepienie mózgu, lęk przed ludzmi i rodziną to najbardziej bolało. Niestety nie wytrezymał długo w takim stanie. Nie warto uwierzcie...

----------


## ediik

Jak znacie troche angielski odwiedzcie strone propceiahelp tam zobaczycie co ten pseudo lek robi z życiem normalnych ludzi. Nieodrwacalne zmiany

----------


## ilokiaoki

Witajcie,
Sledzilem wszystkie wasze komentarzew tym poscie od dluzszego czasu. Doszedlem do wniosku, ze niologia robi swoje. Nikt nie wyglada tak samo, a wiec organizmy rowniez sie roznia. Rozumiem, ze sa ludzie, ktorzy maja skutki uboczne, oraz tacy, ktorzy Ich nie maja. To cos na zasadzie pierwsza jazda autem nie majac prawka. Nie wiesz co Cie czeka, ale moze sobie  poradzisz. Tak do tego podchodze. Mam 20lat, dopiero.. Zakola zaczely sie od 1Locdum. Myslalem, ze w sumie spoko. Skroci sie troche linia wlosa, te ktore maja wypasc wypadna. Niestety z roku na rok wypadalo co raz wiecej, a czolo sie powiekszalo. Glownie zakola. Jako, ze od dziecka bardzo przywiazuje uwage do swoich wlosow (ze wzgledu na fakt, ze mam dosc spora glowe, a dodatkowo mam dwie blizny po operacjach) za kazda cene chce je zakryc. Niestety, jesli tak dalej pojdzie to juz pewnie jedna bedzie odkryta. Od roku stosuje Minoxidil 5%, raz minovivax, raz loxon. Nic sie nie poprawilo. Wlosy wypadaja dalej, meszek mikroskopijny, wlosy umarly. Po jednej stronie wyrosl mi jeden wlosek na srodku zakola. Tyle.. Kiedy loxon przypadkowo splywa obok brwi, to widac, ze tam dziala i rosna nowe wloski. Jednak to raczej nie jest efektem, jakiego oczekuje. Nawet na czole potrafia wyrosnac krotkie, ciemne blond. Zostaje tam minoxidil, to rosna. Nie biore suplementow diety, bo to glownie placebo. Wzorujac sie oczywiscie na swojej wiedzy oraz znajomych lekarzy. Przynajmniej te ktore mi mialy pomoc, tak naprawde byly wyrzucona kasa w bloto. Stwierdzilem, ze jeszcze raz pojde do dermatologa. Tym razem innego. Niestey, ku mojemu zdziwieniu Pani Dr przepisala mi ziola i jakas roslinke. Bo przeciez nawet sam minoxidil jest za mocny dla mojej grupy wiekowej. Pomyslalem sobie, ze lekarze chca, aby Polskie spoleczenstwo naprawde lysialo i zapadalo w depresje. Po co mam isc leczyc wypaanie wlosow, ktore mi calkowicie wypadna do 25roku zycia? Wiem jak mial moj tata. Nie chce tego powtorzyc.. Chce walczyc, bo aktualnie nie umiem na siebie spojrzec.  Reszte wizyty przemilcxalem, wzialem papierek z recepta na jakis lek robiony, ktory pewnie spale w piecyku w zimie. Zaakceptowalbym lysienie majac 30lat,zone,ukonczone studia. Niestety przezylem w swoim zyciu dosc sporo, operacje, kompleks blizn na glowie (choc wygladaja jak modne ciecie w dziesiejszych czasach co nie jest zle) to jednak chcialbym przebyc studia w komforcie psychicznym. W pierwszej LO potrafilem zagadac do dziewwczyny z glowa podniesiona do gory, teraz wstydze sie patrzyc na jakakolwiek, ze wzgledu na zakola. W tym tygodniu chce isc do lekarza rodzinnego z prosba o Nezyr. W kazdym badz razie 1mg finasterydu. Nie chce sie tym faszerowac. Bede brac pare tabletek na tydzien,, jesli dostane recepte. 

Jednak jesli ktos zna dobrego dermatologa w krakowie, ktory nie zbagatelizuje problemu to bardzo prosilbym o jakis kontakt do przychodni/nazwisko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytając wasze doświadczenia na temat walki z łysieniem, postanowiłem podzielić się z wami moimi spostrzeżeniami. Więc do dzieła.

Zakola zacząłem mieć już po 18 roku życia. Poważnie zaczęły mi przeszkadzać w wieku 22 lat. Najgorsze było to, że nagle w okolicach zakoli włosy zaczęły być coraz rzadsze i krótsze na dużym obszarze. Ogólnie stosowałem różne szampony, wcierki, oleje rycynowe, skrzypy i inne ziołowe cuda. Z poważniejszych preparatów najpierw stosowałem prawie dwa lata, codziennie Minoxidil 5% na zakola. Po paru miesiącach zaczęły pojawiać się małe włoski, ale mało z nich, albo nawet żadne nie przekształciły się w zdrowy, długi włos. 
Udałem się do dermatologa, ten zalecił mi stosowanie Nezyru. Wiedziałem na co się piszę, przyjmując ryzyko skutków ubocznych. Muszę szczerze powiedzieć, że lek ten pomógł mi najbardziej. Włosy po dwóch miesiącach zaczęły odrastać w okolicach zakoli. Obecnie biorę go już ponad rok. Co z efektami? Tutaj trudno mi powiedzieć konkretnie, bo z jednej strony mam dość sporo nowych włosów na zakolach, ale mam wrażenie, że rosną długo i nie są tak długie jak reszta. Są po prostu krótsze od reszty, ale może to kwestia czasu by dorównały reszcie. Włosy na całej głowie natomiast, stały się na pewno gęstsze. Zresztą widać to przy linii zakoli, im dalej od linii włosów, tym więcej małych włosków, im bliżej zakolu jest ich mniej i są cieńsze. Widać więc, że dzięki nezyrowi włosy "walczą" i dominacje w okolicach zakoli  :Big Grin: . Z efektu jednak nie jestem zupełnie zadowolony, wiem już z doświadczenia, że w tych okolicach, zawsze będą problemy, nawet jeśli wyhoduje nowe włoski w sporych ilościach, mają one problem z utrzymaniem i nie stworzą naturalnej, bujnej linii fryzury. Obecnie od 3 miesięcy, stosuje nezyr, + minoxidi + dermena man. Bardzo powoli, ale efekty są. 
Co do skutków ubocznych bo wielu z was się o to martwi. Ja osobiście sam, nie zanotowałem po ponad roku, żadnych... Na początku wręcz, wydawało mi się, że libido się zwiększyło, ale to moja subiektywna ocena, możliwe, że po prostu skupiałem się na tym i częste podniecenie samo przychodziło. Jednak co najważniejsze, nie zamierzam stosować finasterydu do końca życia, bo na dłuższą metę może okazać się faktycznie zgubny. Pamiętajcie panowie, również o tym, że żadnego leku nie powinno odstawiać się z dnia na dzień, gdy chcecie przerwać stosowanie finasterydu, zróbcie to stopniowo, by organizm się przystosował. 

Powiedziałem, że finasterydu nie będę stosował wiecznie, ale jak nie finasteryd, to co? Obecnie zamierzam w niedalekiej przyszłości, wykonać zabieg przeszczepu włosów metodą fue. Jest to spory jednorazowy, wydatek, ale na wszystkie preparaty, w ciągu roku, wydaje się na prawdę pokaźną sumkę. Przeszczep natomiast, daje stałe efekty, włosy przeszczepione z boków skóry głowy, nie są wrażliwe na dht! Warto szczególnie zastanowić się nad tym, gdy macie niewielkie i średnie zakola, jak ja. Wtedy cena również nie będzie niewyobrażalnie duża, a zabieg można robić w  ratach.  Uważam przeszczep, za rozwiązanie ostateczne i na długi czas. 

Pozdrawiam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie Muskaa

Odp: Jeśli się zdecydujesz na przeszczep to i tak będziesz musiał brać finasteryd aby utrzymać włosy te które masz obecnie, chyba, że łysienie naturalnie Ci wyhamowało i bez finasterydu włosy te co masz już Ci nie wypadają. W przeciwnym razie zostaną Ci śmieszne kępki po przeszczepie, które i tak zgolisz Niestety chirurdzy nie podchodzą rzetelnie w 100% do analizy z pacjentem na wstępie, a propos przeszczepu i po prostu go robią, nie informując mniej oczytanych pacjentów. Nikt nie pyta na jakim etapie i jak szybko postępuje Twoje wypadanie. Włosy po przeszczepie zaczynają odrastać po 3 miesiącach i może to potrwać nawet rok aby uzyskać pełny efekt więc jeśli w tym czasie wypadanie Ci dziennie 100 - 200 włosów jak mi kiedyś to po roku linia czoła oraz czubka głowy znacznie się przesunie i co wtedy? Hmm nowy przeszczep? Tylko skąd brać materiał?

----------


## Piotrek44

Witam mam 44 lata i od 2 miesiecy stosowałem nezyr 1 mg na łysienie androgenowe. Przez 6 tygodni było wszystko ok  , stosunki , walenie pałki minimalnie obniżone libido. 7,8 tydzień znaczny spadek libido , miekki penis w nocy i w dzień , można było na ręcznym jechać ale podczas stosunków był już miękki. Wziąłem 60 tabletek i odstawiłem lek w 2 miesiącu , że będzie poprawa. Po odstawieniu przez 6 dni penis jest miękki , nie można utrzymać wzwodu , nie można osiągnać orgazmu. Miał ktoś coś takiego ? To wróci do normy jak dht się podniesie ? Ile trzeba czekać żeby po odstawieniu się unormowało ?

----------


## matt97

niestety tak,mialem bardzo podobne skutki i niektore z nich utrzymują sie do dzis a Nezyr bralem miesiąc na poczatku kwietnia 2018,dzisiaj mija troche ponad rok i jest troszeczke lepiej.tzn mam troszke wieksze libido ale i tak nie jest to to samo co przed zazyciem leku.Głównym winowajcą u mnie jest progesteron,bo z reguly jest tak ze jesli jest podwyzszony progesteron to produkcja dht jest malutka albo wgl zablokowana i stad te uboki wlasnie.Niestety faceci chyba rzadko badają progesteron po finie,wieksza uwage skupiaja na tesciu i na kortyzolu.Tobie bym radzil zrobic badanie hormonow z glownym wskazaniem na w.w progesteron,ja go badalem pod koniec stycznia  i wyszlo ze mam 0,30 czyli 2x ponad norme i tak sie skalda ze badalem go wczoraj i spadl od tamtego czasu tylko o 4/100 bo teraz jest na poziomie 0,26.Czyli mozna liczyc na homeostaze ale troche to potrwa napewno.Ty piszesz ze mija dopiero 6 dni po odstawieniu,nie chce cie martwic ale to dopiero poczatek najwazniejsze to nie zalamywac sie bo to tez poglebia beznadziejne samopoczucie.

----------

